

70 hour workweek  - sonabinu
http://money.cnn.com/gallery/smallbusiness/2013/03/06/70-hour-workweek/index.html

======
JoshMilo
I don't know how much longer we can romanticize this notion of more hours=
better. While a certain amount of sacrifice is required, if you're working 70,
80, 100 hours a week you might just be inefficient. Sometimes longer hours
will be required but I think for a lot of new entrepreneurs they just assume
this is how long they have to work, almost as if it's just a matter of
accumulating hours.

